# Ideas for "woody" peas?



## JMediger (Aug 1, 2007)

Hello all,
We were out of town for a while and when I got back, my peas were overflowing with full pods.  However, about half have gotten to that "woody" stage - you know?  Full peas but a little harder and a little more bitter ...

Any ideas how to save them?

I know that when this happens to corn (or if you have freezer corn that is past it's prime), you can boil it in milk and it will bring it back.  Might this work with peas as well?

Thank you for any suggestions you can offer!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 1, 2007)

JMediger....

What kind/type/variety of peas are you growing would help me answer. For instance are they a type of southern field/cow pea??


----------



## JMediger (Aug 1, 2007)

The seed package said "Alaska Pea" ... they are shelling peas.  Does that help?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 1, 2007)

JMediger......

Yes it helps in that it tells me they are "English" peas. At the stage they are now you may want to consider leaving them on the vine to dry completley!
They will do well this winter in soups etc. It seems they are past their prime for fresh eating. Hope this gives you and idea!

Enjoy!!!!!!!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 1, 2007)

agreed, let them go until fully "ripened", dry them and use in soups later on.

or get a coupla straws and make pea shooters.


----------



## JMediger (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you gentlemen for the suggestions!
By the time I posted my question, however, I had already picked them so!  I'll shell them and try to dry them that a'way.
Thank you!


----------



## YT2095 (Aug 2, 2007)

we (well not Me personally) boil them from dried until then go mushy and then add fatty bacon bits that have been fried up and add them too the peas incl all the bacon fat that comes off.

if done correctly the mass left should look like a grey/brown mushy material.
it`s a Local and very popular dish in the black country where I live, although I can`t get past the Looking at it stage to even try it.

for reference: Black Country - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
and: Recipes


----------



## pdswife (Aug 2, 2007)

Dang...wish I'd read this a few days ago.  We threw all our away when we got back from Mexico!  Thought that our peas were too OLD and ruined.  Well, we'll know next year.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## JMediger (Aug 2, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> we (well not Me personally) boil them from dried until then go mushy and then add fatty bacon bits that have been fried up and add them too the peas incl all the bacon fat that comes off.
> 
> if done correctly the mass left should look like a grey/brown mushy material.
> it`s a Local and very popular dish in the black country where I live, although I can`t get past the Looking at it stage to even try it.
> ...


 
Thank you YT, I wonder if it's the barley in the recipe that adds the color ... I wonder if just boiling down the peas and adding fried bacon would work.  Hmmmm ... 
Thank you for the recipe!


----------



## YT2095 (Aug 2, 2007)

actually the barley is Not added by anyone I know that makes it, nor is onion or anything "Fancy" as they would say.

it`s simply just the 2 ingredients to make it propperly.
and it`s not served with anything either, it`s a bowl of that and that`s your lot


----------



## JMediger (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, I'm bumping this up because it has happened again to us ... I recalled asking last year so didn't start picking them yet.  

My question, though, is how do you know when they are dry enough?  Color?  Sound (will they shake in their pods)?  Time?

Thank you again!


----------

